#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Living in Kuantan

## Tassini

Looks likely that I may be posted on a 3 year contract in Kuantan, Malaysia, has anybody here lived there previously? Would appreciate any info or feedback. Lived in Malaysia (KL) for 3+ years back in the 90's and had a great time

----------


## danno5

Never lived there, but visited for a long weekend last October (lived in Ipoh for 6 years). My overall impression was of a very boring place.....

----------


## mikem

Not that interesting. The older part of town has a bit of charm along the river.
North of town is Cherating beach. It is a bit of a backpacker place and has some surf during monsoon time, about Nov to March. Not great surf.
South of town Pekan is worth a visit.

----------


## panama hat

Another TDer living in Malaysia!   :Smile:  
Kuantan is ok, not exactly thrilling, but enough to do to keep you occupied.  Good golf courses, Cherating, loads of good food - check out the Hyatt and Zenith for some good food and beers/wines! 

Also:  Be thankful you're not in Terrengganu or Kelantan . . . and it's three hours to KL

----------


## Seekingasylum

Dining at night by the village on the beach at Teluk Chempadak(?), north of Kuantan by a mile or two, was very relaxing with great food a million times better than Thai stuff. A few decent bars too about the place. If you have company and are sorted,wingman wise, then it's a very agreeable billet I would have thought. 

As a single, young man with a penchant for clubs, lively bars offering a variety of whoopsies and talent up for fun or you have a need for launching oneself out into the night intent on the unexpected and the opportunity to meet interesting folk then I should imagine you will go insane with boredom.

----------


## mikem

If you are looking for nightlife there is an old hotel about halfway between the new and old parts of town on a dead end street. I checked in there thinking it would be quiet.
At night there are a lot of very tall ladyboys hanging around out front. They do good business. All night you can hear the car alarms going off.

----------


## Eric Loh

Genting Casino and theme park is not far as away and many buses commute from Kuantan.

----------


## panama hat

> Genting Casino and theme park is not far as away and many buses commute from Kuantan.


Yup, three hours to KL - not bad. 

The theme park, Bukit Gambang, is a bit of a disappointment, though

----------

